# Strobies (Interfit) flex mount for Canon 600EX-RT



## Codzilla (Aug 30, 2013)

Hi,

I'm looking to buy a Strobies portrait kit and it looks like you need a flex mount specific to your flash for a good fit.

http://www.bhphotovideo.com/c/product/621563-REG/

Does anyone know if the flex mount for the 580EX will fit the 600EX-RT? I only have the 600 so I can't compare them side by side. The reviews on B&H say the flex mount for the 580 fits quite tightly, so if the 600 is even a hair bigger, it will make it even tighter (not sure that is a good thing).

Any input would be appreciated.


----------



## neuroanatomist (Aug 31, 2013)

I believe the 600 head is slightly larger. I recall reading that the StoFen diffuser for the 580 would not fit on the 600; however, the StoFen for the old 550EX reportedly does fit on the 600 (although it lacks the cutout for the gel sensor).


----------



## archiea (Sep 27, 2013)

Fotodiox makes a similar kit that isn't strobe specific, so it fits most flashes. It also includes a large foldable beauty dish with diffuser. Its heavy grade platic and snaps together oragami style. Not as sturdy maybe but still fairly solid, not to mention light.
http://www.amazon.com/Fotodiox-Ultimate-Flash-Modifier-Includes/dp/B005ODK7TM/ref=sr_1_15?ie=UTF8&qid=1380244327&sr=8-15&keywords=speedlite+beauty+dish


----------



## privatebydesign (Sep 27, 2013)

The 600 head is definitely bigger than the 580. My 550 StoFen doesn't fit nicely onto my 600.

I don't know about the specific kit you are looking at, but I and a huge number of pros are using the Rouge Flashbender kits. They are very good modifiers and I highly recommend them.

http://www.expoimaging.com/product-detail.php?cat_id=13&product_id=28&keywords=Rogue_Lighting_Kits


----------



## unfocused (Sep 27, 2013)

It fits. It just takes a bit of persuasion. (I just double checked). 

Be sure you get the SGM 700 which was for the EX580II.


----------

